# Aluminium arrow



## tim_shoop (Mar 26, 2013)

I might shoot aluminum. I've got a ton of 2315 super slams to play with in my new to me finger bow that's coming. A PSE infinity xlr. It's slow anyway so might as well shoot heavy but I'll see how she tunes first

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## cottonstalk (Feb 11, 2012)

2314s out of 60# xi legend @ 28.5".


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

2413 XX78s I might try carbons again. Maybe. Someday....


----------



## bigfish19772 (Aug 3, 2016)

I love the 2117 eaaton


----------



## afox1980 (Nov 9, 2018)

I’m currently shooting 2315’s out of my recurve. Going to use them until I run out.


----------



## Instinktifling (Jun 26, 2016)

Still shoot alum out of my recurves and compound! Easier to tune, easier to align fixed blade broad heads, and I would rather have one bend than a carbon with undetected damage splinter into my wrist or dry fire my bow.


----------



## Khabib (Oct 16, 2018)

Carbon- stiffer side is better,


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_I still only shoot Easton products (including aluminum arrows)_


----------



## ryandsturm (Jun 25, 2014)

I shoot an Easton xx75 22/16 cut at 32.5”, heavy and slow but packs a punch


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

ryandsturm said:


> I shoot an Easton xx75 22/16 cut at 32.5”, heavy and slow but packs a punch


Where do you find them that long?


----------



## Itneedsmorearrows (Feb 25, 2021)

My bare shaft xx75 500 came full length at 32”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itneedsmorearrows (Feb 25, 2021)

Maybe this is something else?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mamba/ny (Mar 11, 2012)

2013 out of 40# fly good.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Older heavier XX-0 & C were 34.5" back in the day, don't know what they are now.


----------

